# Bay Window Exterior Trim



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you build picture frames. That would look good but if you ever have to get into it to replace one piece, you would be replacing the whole frame. I have not seen it done.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of what you have now.
The picture you posted looks like they may have used PVC panels, and PVC trim, not cheap but will never need painting or rot, just a once a year cleaning.


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

This is what is there currently. Yea I will use pvc


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

@joecaption what do you use to hold that 22.5 miter together with PVC? Would the PVC cement keep it tight?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The PVC glues work like a charm. Most guys will still brad nail them together but if the prep is right and the joint is tight, you don't need to.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Also, using the Cortex trim installation kit will make your fasteners hold tight, but totally disappear if you are using pvc trim boards.. https://www.homedepot.com/p/FastenM...r-Set-for-AZEK-Trim-FMCTXT-AZ50TDHD/202502288


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Mocking some stuff up. I did the corners glued and screwed, then tacked up everything else to get an idea. Any suggestions,changes,etc?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there any "tip" to the sill so water rolls off?

There should be about 5 degrees of slope on that piece.


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

jlhaslip said:


> Is there any "tip" to the sill so water rolls off?
> 
> There should be about 5 degrees of slope on that piece.


No I can but pieces were just tacked up to get a feel for the look. I think Im going to take the top layered piece off and try and use crown instead.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

cwags said:


> Mocking some stuff up. I did the corners glued and screwed, then tacked up everything else to get an idea. Any suggestions,changes,etc?
> 
> View attachment 451929
> 
> ...


Looks like you have it under control. Looking good.


----------

